# Pictures of my buckling. NEW PICS 4/3/10



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What in the world do you call that color! The pattern looks chamois maybe..?

:lovey:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: New picture of my buckling. Color Q!*

Oh he is gorgeous! Very flashy. I'd say chamois or like a blue merle color. But he is going to be very handsome. Wow

Sammy


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: New picture of my buckling. Color Q!*

He looks like a little Alpine!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: New picture of my buckling. Color Q!*

He does, doesn't he!

He has bright blue eyes as well, can you believe it?

I'm picking him up this weekend when I go up to visit with the breeder


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: New picture of my buckling. Color Q!*

its a chammy... no doubt


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: New picture of my buckling. Color Q!*

That's what I thought. I can't wait to get my hands on him, and see how he develops!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: New picture of my buckling. Color Q!*

I love that color! We have a doe that is colored like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New picture of my buckling. Color Q!*

Very nice color and nice little buck... :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: New picture of my buckling. Color Q!*

Wow! Stunningly handsome! Has he a name?

Deb Mc


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: New picture of my buckling. Color Q!*

New pictures! His name is River Bottom's Blue Romeo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup certainly is a chamoise (for boys you dont put in the extra E at the end).


----------

